# Shelby Skyrider Deluxe...what year?



## IJamEcono (Feb 2, 2010)

Just want to know what year this bike may be. Not interested in learning any potential value. I know women's bikes are less valuable. Just need a year. Thanks!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 2, 2010)

It's an AMF built bike, likely built 1958-62, after which they stopped using the Shelby name.


----------



## IJamEcono (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks Adam.


----------

